# Fortress of Redemption



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys.

This is my first time painting a piece of scenery, and as it is a very nicely detailed one, I want it to be as good as possible (by my standards anyway haha...) 
I have all the paints in full stock, and I am willing to do any method to get the best results, no matter how long it takes.
All help will be appreciated 

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a few general tips-

-Decide whether you want it mounted on a base or not. No base means it can used on any battlefield from snow to grass to lava, while a nicely done base adds to it's "appeal" and protects the bottom/edges from wear and tear. Your call in the end.

-Sounds obvious, but prime the whole thing black with spray paint; I know one guy who painted his Cities of Death buildings with a tank brush. He's now in an asylum :wink:.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cheers Deneris, I'll most likely give it no base, I'm not bothered by a bit of wear and tear 
I spend more time painting then playing, so any tips on the painting itself?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, since its a really detailed kits, I would only recommend a couple of things, make sure your paints are nice and thin, and make sure that you take it nice and slow.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks, I'm slightly new to serious painting (actually trying to make something look good :biggrin: ) so how do I thin paints?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ultra111 said:


> thanks, I'm slightly new to serious painting (actually trying to make something look good :biggrin: ) so how do I thin paints?


Ok, well, to thin down a paint, you'll need a palette (a white tile/dish will do), you then add water to make it into a milky consistency, you then paint on in layers. This will take a lot longer to do, but gives better results :victory:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

If you really wana get down into it. Try making a wet pallet! It'll make mixing and thinning paints a million times easier 

Good luck with the building!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The link doesn't work for me

what is it that you speak of?


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Ultra111 said:


> The link doesn't work for me
> 
> what is it that you speak of?


The real link that he is talking (Or, in this case, typing) about is this, I believe:

http://www.astronomican.com/forums/showthread.php?p=83554#post83554

Cheers!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmmm seems simple enough.
What about paints? I've had little to none access to paints, now I ahve all of them, so what is the colous used on Fortress of Redemption? On the box anyway


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ultra111 said:


> Hmmm seems simple enough.
> What about paints? I've had little to none access to paints, now I ahve all of them, so what is the colous used on Fortress of Redemption? On the box anyway


Going by this pic:










You might well need:

Shining gold
Boltgun metal
Chainmail
Fortress Grey
Codex Grey

Keep yourself to a limited palette as too many colours makes it look too much, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

If you buy the january White Dwarf there is a large article on painting this with good techniques for the walls, it also includes an article on fantasy building painting too.

I personally cut out all the good articles and keep them in a folder so i can flick through and find the technique i want, its worth doing believe me!


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Thats actually a really good idea:shok:...

I think ill start doing that! :biggrin: thanks!


----------



## ENGARDE (Apr 4, 2009)

i also bought a fortress of redem. and am yet to paint it!!! such a monumental task! im going with the scheme in the january white dwarf, if i ever work up the courage and drive to take it on! Would be great to see WIP of yours


----------

